

Ask HN: Threshold for downvoting changed? - sp4rki

I have noticed over the last few days that I'm not getting the downvote arrow anymore. Has the threshold for downvoting changed? Is anyone else seeing the same thing? I hadn't even noticed until someone pointed out some downvoting and I realized I didn't have the arrow anymore. Even then I thought it might be a temporary thing or something, but now it just seems strange to me.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

    
    
      > pg
      > I've often thought of it. The reason I had downvotes
      > originally was to deter people from saying things that
      > were mean or stupid. But maybe the right way to deal
      > with that is a separate mechanism from voting, as it
      > is with stories. Maybe the right combo for comments is
      > an uparrow, plus a flag link, and encourage users to
      > flag comments that are mean or stupid.
      >
      > I'll think about the real solution more after I'm done
      > reading applications, but I'll increase the downvote
      > threshold to 500 now.

~~~
sp4rki
Thanks a bunch, I missed that somehow. The funny thing is that since someone
upvoted this topic I just reached the new karma threshold. Hah take that PG :)

------
bobds
I think it's 500 karma now, used to be 200.

~~~
steveklabnik
You are correct. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

